# Looking for a Surefire U2 Modder



## JLeephoto (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a Surefire U2 that's in great shape but I would like to upgrade it to more modern standards. I'm not exactly a flashaholic and mainly lurk on these forums. But, I remember spending real $$$ on this light and it seems to be eclipsed by modern foreign made options. Looking to get better brightness, efficiency, and throw. I plan to continue to use CR123s in this as an everyday, outdoorsman light. If any of you can do this work please let me know what I should expect in terms of price and the differences in output. Thanks, J.Lee




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 15, 2015)

Great to see it looks like you have been using your U2; maybe working on a car or something greasy.

Have you done a Google search for modding your light? One person I have had good dealings with is Nitroz. He has done a few mods for me and is working on particularly persnickety one. He knows U2's. Check out his thread.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?358753-Surefire-U2-Ultra-XP-G2-mod



CandlePowerForums App


----------



## JLeephoto (Feb 15, 2015)

This one has been to Iraq and Afghanistan on a few trips mainly tucked away in a vest pouch as backup. I have seen mod threads but this is not something I wish to do on my own. Posted in this forum in hopes someone with experience is willing to take it on.


----------



## mikes1 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would think milkyspit is your man drop him a PM


----------



## walterr839 (Feb 16, 2015)

I will be following this thread as I too would like to update this light but plan on using rechargables


----------



## JLeephoto (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm not opposed to rechargeables but would need to know the +\- with this light. I have a number of single cell 123 lights so I always have some batteries available.


----------



## JLeephoto (Feb 16, 2015)

Would love to hear the best battery/emitter combo and a more suggestions for doing the mod.


----------



## mikes1 (Feb 16, 2015)

There will be many variables 
Do you want throw or flood
Long run times or max brightness 
Single or multiple emitters
You really need to talk to a good modder preferably who has done a U2 before then you can work it out between you to get the light that is right for you

Also be prepared to invest a lot of time it could take many months to complete the build


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 16, 2015)

Some modders will not work on the SureFire U2 because the head can be difficult to take apart without breaking. This is where Nitroz has the experience. I have an early U2 that will accept 18650 rechargeables from the head, but then I sanded the constrictor ring at the tail end of the body. I installed an Oveready.com adapter and use P60 dropins. Right now I am using a triple dedomed XPL that Nitroz made for me. I also installed a LEE Filter (minus 1/2 green) for tint improvement.

If you like the control ring interface, go for an XPG2 LED, or something else with the tint that you like. Now that you have enough posts, you can PM Nitroz, or any other member about your excellent, experienced torch.


----------



## JLeephoto (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks, I will drop Nitroz a line. After looking at the specs on some of the more modern lights, I'm wondering if it's worth the effort? What I'm really looking for is about 400 lumens with over 2+ hours run time. Rechargeability would be a plus. I really like the control ring on the U2 but I'm finding some lights like the Fenix TK series that might offer better throw, and plenty of lumens, for less $$$. An additional light is always welcome.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 16, 2015)

JLeephoto said:


> Thanks, I will drop Nitroz a line. After looking at the specs on some of the more modern lights, I'm wondering if it's worth the effort? What I'm really looking for is about 400 lumens with over 2+ hours run time. Rechargeability would be a plus. I really like the control ring on the U2 but I'm finding some lights like the Fenix TK series that might offer better throw, and plenty of lumens, for less $$$. An additional light is always welcome.



The reflector on the U2 is going to be more a general purpose type of beam, I believe. Other lights can give you more throw, if that is what you are looking for. My U2 has sentimental value and I like the body design but not the control ring user interface so that is why I did what I did.

My opinion, check out your options with your SureFire AND get a new light, being mindful of your needs/wants.

If you use a light regularly, rechargeables are the way to go for sure. Occasional use is something else.


----------



## mikes1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Take a look HERE for a possible build


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 17, 2015)

mikes1 said:


> Take a look HERE for a possible build



Did you see the post you linked is from 2008? That modder has been quiet for a while, I do believe.


CandlePowerForums App


----------



## mikes1 (Feb 18, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Did you see the post you linked is from 2008? That modder has been quiet for a while, I do believe.
> 
> 
> CandlePowerForums App



 Yes know it is an old post just used it as an indication as to what is possible 
That mod with XM-L's would be cool


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 18, 2015)

Just another data point, I have a similar U2 with the older hard-driven ~6 volt LuxV emitter (thanks for the closeup pic to ascertain that BTW - you light is not one of the newer ~3v SSC P4's that are driven to lower wattages).

Nitroz was able to replace the emitter with a ~6v XML-EZW. More output, better tint&CRI, better in every metric.
Current options might be a *~6v* XML2-EZW or MGT2, although I'm not sure of what's currently available.

The U2's are one of the more difficult lights to mod, but the results are well-worth it as I believe it to be the finest light I own (not the smallest, brightest, or longest-runtime; but just an excellent, well-designed integrated package).

Your light will take a single 17670 LiIon rchargeable which I greatly prefer over 2xCR123 primaries, but both are a good match to your specific U2.
Your light isn't compatible with 2x*R*CR123 rechargeables, which are a poor choice anyway IMO.

I hope this helps,


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Kestrel said:


> Just another data point, I have a similar U2 with the older hard-driven ~6 volt LuxV emitter (thanks for the closeup pic to ascertain that BTW - you light is not one of the newer ~3v SSC P4's that are driven to lower wattages).
> 
> Nitroz was able to replace the emitter with a ~6v XML-EZW. More output, better tint&CRI, better in every metric.
> Current options might be a *~6v* XML2-EZW or MGT2, although I'm not sure of what's currently available.
> ...



It is admittedly exciting to read this post. I spoke via email yesterday with Nitroz. He is willing to take on other projects, including a U2, soon but not right now. He spoke of the effective system he has developed to open the classic, beautiful SureFire U2.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 18, 2015)

Happy to help.

If the OP is lucky his U2 will be one of the early ones that can take an 18650 rechargeable for mammoth runtimes compared to 2xCR123 primaries, but even a single 17670 contains more watt-hours than 2xCR123's and has the advantage of a full/fresh charge to maximize runtime for every outing compared to partially used CR123's which provide uncertain runtime if not monitored/tracked.

Carrying two CR123's for spares is of course always good for longer outings where the LiIon becomes fully depleted.

Folks always need to keep in mind the difference between the earlier LuxV U2's and the later SSC P4 U2's which, even when upgraded, cannot obtain the output that the earlier 6V lights can get from a suitable upgrade.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 18, 2015)

Kestrel said:


> Your light will take a single 17670 LiIon rchargeable which I greatly prefer over 2xCR123 primaries,.........



The 16650's 2000mAh will work too, if you can charge them up to 4.3 volts.

Bill


----------



## novice (Mar 24, 2022)

I thought I posted here, but I must have somehow lost it. This photo (not mine) might help you determine which generation of U2 you have, which will have an effect on which leds you can use. The gen-1 version is on the left, and the gen-2 on the right. Nitroz put an XHP-50 (neutral tint) in the gen-1, which is incredibly bright and is basically all flood. I had him put an XP-L2 (4000k) in the gen-2 which is throwier now. I love them both.


----------

